# ESPN FullCourt missing games



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

The below is the text of a letter I'm forwarding tonight to ESPN and DISH ...


> *I have a serious concern about the ESPN FullCourt package as being sold by Dish Network. The ESPN website that lists the FullCourt games (http://sports.espn.go.com/tvlistings/s/fullcourtschedule.html) and Dish Network channel 450 (PPV events listing) listed two games this evening (Alabama St. vs. Alabama, Mount St. Mary's vs. N.C. State) that I would like to have watched. However, these games were NOT listed in the receiver's on-screen guide. I searched the listings (I have a 508 receiver, which has this capability) and these games were NOT in the listings. As a result I was not able to watch either of these games on DISH Network this evening.
> 
> I decided to look at future FullCourt games on Dish Network. The list of games advertised on channel 450 for 11/22 to 11/30 agreed with the games advertised on ESPN's website. However, a search of the listings showed that the following games are NOT presently available:
> 
> ...


I posted this here to verify that others on DISH have seen this, see if DirecTV subscribers have the same problem, and get any opinions on why this is happening. I'd be OK with one or two missing games, as I understand that schedules change, etc. But 8 out 20 games not being shown as advertised is BS.

(I've forwarded this to the standard Dish and ESPN addresses. If I don't get the response I want, it will then go to programming head honchos Michael Schwimmer and Eric Sahl (?).)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks like DirecTV doesn't have them listed either... :shrug:

http://directvsports.com/ESPNFullCourt/Season_Schedule/

InDemand doesn't have them either...

http://www.indemand.com/listings/monthlySchedule.jsp?prodId=7447


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Looks like DirecTV doesn't have them listed either... :shrug:
> 
> http://directvsports.com/ESPNFullCourt/Season_Schedule/
> ...


I asked about DirecTV's web site in an earlier thread, and was told to ignore it, that the only reliable listings are the ones for the on-screen guide. I'd appreciate if someone with DirecTV could check to see if their on-screen guide shows some of the above are available.

In any event, no matter what DirecTV or InDemand show, it is BS that Dish can advertise games on Channel 450 as part of the package and then not show them.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Dont know for the rest of the dates indicated but the only game on Full Court tonight (11/22) was The HarlemGlobetrotters Vs. Washington Generals......errrrrr Ohio State Buckeyes....(I got the info from Channel 220....as I am not a Full Court subscriber)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrbdmb _
> *
> 
> I asked about DirecTV's web site in an earlier thread, and was told to ignore it, that the only reliable listings are the ones for the on-screen guide. I'd appreciate if someone with DirecTV could check to see if their on-screen guide shows some of the above are available.*


It shows those games you say aren't on Dish. Why bother with dish anyway if you like college basketball. You can't get Mega March Madness anywhere but DirecTV.

http://www.directvsports.com/Subscriptions/MegaMarchMadness/


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Dish Netowrk had 3 games listed in Full Court on the DISH Player guide last night. 2 of them were also not blacked out on the associated RSN.

DirecTV had only the Globetrotters/Ohio State game in Full Court and the RSN telecasts were blacked out OOM.

Mega March Madness may not allow you to get the game you want if your local station goes elsewhere.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

True but for $49 I think its the best package out there...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

jrbdmb, don't let the EPG listing keep you from trying the channel at the time listed on Channel 450. It may just work.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *True but for $49 I think its the best package out there... *


Cost is $89 this year. Where are you getting it for $49? 

I have seen several of the above games on RSNs, but some are not and some (like VMI - Tennessee tonight) are blacked out. What really gets me is (1) each day I look at the program guide, games (like Savannah St. - Florida St.) that are in the guide one day are suddenly gone the next day - tuning to the gane shows a "game no longer available" screen, and (2) these games are *still* being advertised on the PPV barker channel.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnH _
> *Dish Netowrk had 3 games listed in Full Court on the DISH Player guide last night. 2 of them were also not blacked out on the associated RSN.
> 
> DirecTV had only the Globetrotters/Ohio State game in Full Court and the RSN telecasts were blacked out OOM.
> Mega March Madness may not allow you to get the game you want if your local station goes elsewhere. *


The 508 guide only had the Globetrotters/OSU game. I tried tuning to the appropriate channels - I don't remember if it there was a "game no longer available" screen or the standard PPV "nothing is on" screen, but the games were definitely not there. The NC State game was available on an RSN, the Alabama game was not.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrbdmb _
> *
> 
> Cost is $89 this year. Where are you getting it for $49?  *


Mega March Madness is $49 and only available from DirecTV. ESPN Full Court is $89 and available from most providers.

Mega March Madness allows you to see all the out of market 1st, 2nd round and Sweet 16 NCAA tourney games.

http://www.directvsports.com/Subscriptions/MegaMarchMadness/


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrbdmb _
> *The below is the text of a letter I'm forwarding tonight to ESPN and DISH ...
> 
> <snip letter>
> ...


This morning ESPN had updated the FullCourt schedule - the games noted above are now deleted, along with a few more. A handful of games have been added. No e-mail response from ESPN or Dish Network yet, however ...


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrbdmb _
> *
> This morning ESPN had updated the FullCourt schedule - the games noted above are now deleted, along with a few more. A handful of games have been added. No e-mail response from ESPN or Dish Network yet, however ... *


I've gotten e-mail from Dish on this issue ... they are sympathetic, but contend that changes to the FullCourt package is up to ESPN and is beyond their control. As for ESPN, three e-mail so far and no response.

BTW, games continue to be deleted from FullCourt, even from the "revised" schedule ...


----------

